# Motivational Poster "With All Due Respect"  PG17



## beer-b-q (Apr 1, 2010)

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/motivational-poster-with-all-due-re.jpg


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2010)

I love it when someone like that can come out on top. Make you feel good inside


----------

